
The rationale behind password policies - sorenso
https://medium.com/@zercurity/the-rationale-behind-password-policies-c3bc436b01a4
======
anarchitect
I think it would certainly be very interesting if more companies provided
rationales behind some of their corporate policies. Perhaps this would create
more of a discussion and better educate employees rather than just setting out
the rules. Maybe go one step further and allow employees to request changes?

------
Spone
Huh. I hadn't really thought about malicious actors using these vast password
dumps to try and target users that are continually using weak passwords.

